# Fett absaugen...



## AlexMineiro (5. August 2004)

Hi.. bin grad am verzweifeln .. hab versucht der Franzi ausm BB Haus bissle Fett abzusaugen aber habs leider nicht hinbekommen und irgendwie ein Tutorial das passen würde hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden... Hat jmd schon mal sowas in der Art gemacht und könnte mit vielleicht weiterhelfen.. 

Als Referenzbild könnt ihr ja das nehmen


----------



## Clubkatze (5. August 2004)

Wischfinger! Mehr brauchst du eigtl. nicht...probiere es mal eben...

Gut gut...ich hab´s gleich mal etwas übertrieben...aber zur Anschauung... 

Btw: Auf dem Foto isse ja noch akzeptabel...aber jetzt? Mannmannmann...gut das ich regelmäßig joggen gehe


----------



## flip (5. August 2004)

*schauder*
das sieht ja ... aus 
Anstatt das ganze wegzuverzerren =) solltest du, AlexMineiro, lieber das clone stamp tool nehmen ( wie es in D heißt weiß ich gerade nicht )
und den Hintergrund des Tuches, auf dem sie hockt über sie zu kopieren.
Da das Tuch mit seinen Falten kompliziert ist, ist das ne Fusselarbeit. Ich zeige mal mit folgendem Bild was ich meine:








Is jetzt nur nen bissi Fett weg, um zu verdeutlichen, was ich meine =)
Wenn man das genau machen will, wird das ne "SCHEISSARBEIT" 

*G*

flip


----------



## Viet (5. August 2004)

naja, verwischen ist doof, dann siehts nämlich unecht aus, hab mal bischen rumgefummelt: (viel gestempelt )

ist doch nicht schlecht oder?
die alte ist um einiges leichter  


ich hoofe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Clubkatze (5. August 2004)

Gewischt sieht´s nur so "doof" aus weil ich vergessen hatte die Kantenschärfe einzustellen...


----------



## flip (5. August 2004)

Ihr müsst bedenken, das das auch realistisch aussehen soll. Lieber macht man nen bischen zu wenig weg und es sieht realistischer aus, als das man zuviel macht und man den effekt sieht...
deswegen hab ich das versucht realistisch zu machen. man kann sie nicht künstlich auf nem Bild dünn machen....
Man kann nur soviel machen, wie die Vorlage zulässt.
Hier der Vergleich, auch wenn es nicht viel ist, es geht ja ums Prinziep, das man es wie bei den anderen Beispielen hier NICHT (oder kaum ) sieht, das was verändert wurde.


----------



## annerl (6. August 2004)

hallo,
es ist auf jeden fall richtig realistisch zu bleiben.
dies hab ich bei meinem versuch bewust mal ignoriert (damit man´s deutlicher
sieht).
habe ebenfals den kopierstempel benutzt. jedoch nicht den gleich hintergund
kopiert, sondern die kontur des körpers mit einem stück hintergrund nach
innen versetzt.




erst danach wurde mit dem kopierstempel und reinem hintergrund die feinheiten
nachgearbeitet -- so bleiben schatten und natürlicher knochenbau vorhanden.





gruß
is annerl


----------



## Fineas (6. August 2004)

Duschen? Gut dass ich noch nicht gefrühstückt habe ...

Aber wenn es schon unbedingt dieses Foto sein muß, dann wäre mein heißer Tip um zumindest halsabwärts die Proportionen auf zeitgemäß durchtrainiert zu manipulieren der Verflüssigen-Filter. Mit Zurückhaltung angewandt gehen so keine Bildinformationen verloren.


----------



## Fineas (6. August 2004)

Dr. Saugrohr rät:
Idealerweise die Person auf dem Foto freistellen - und dann ein bischen dran "rumwischen". Wie schon richtig angemerkt auf das Erscheinungsbild achten. Weibliche Proportionen bedeutet auch, dass es überhaupt eine Taille gibt und nicht nur einen geraden Strich nach unten. Von Vorteil wäre ein gutes Referenzfoto (dann könnte man auch gleich radikal Rübe runter und Bodydouble machen ... )  

Nach den Formveränderungen den Hintergrund aufbereiten oder gleich einen Neuen benutzen. Fertig.

Und wenn man nicht weiß wohin mit den abgesaugten Pixeln, dann einfach etwas weiter oben wieder "einspritzen". Und weil Big Brother auch nicht mehr ist was es mehr war hat es auf dem Beispiel nur für eine einseitige Körperfettindexkorrektur gereicht.


----------



## annerl (6. August 2004)

stimmt - hab´s grad mal probiert - geht auch schneller )


----------



## annerl (6. August 2004)

..?
aber wie hast´n des etz mit den brüsten gemacht


----------



## Fineas (6. August 2004)

Die neue Oberweite ist einfach ergoogelt ("Busen"), im Hautton so gut wie möglich angpaßt und unter die Hände gelegt. Leider stimmt der Lichteinfall nicht. Bräuchte man eine bessere Vorlage, qualitativ hochwertigeres Ausgangsbild und für die eigene Motivation ein schöneres Motiv.

@annerl: Bitte mal einen Blick in die Forumsregeln werfen. Konfuse Rechtschreibung und Nichtbeachtung von Groß- und Klein führen zu prompter (aus meiner Sicht auch gerechtfertigter) "Abmahnung".


----------



## annerl (6. August 2004)

..man lernt nie aus. :-(


----------



## gandalfnn (9. August 2004)

*Busen Bilder*



			
				Fineas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die neue Oberweite ist einfach ergoogelt ("Busen"), im Hautton so gut wie möglich angpaßt und unter



Hallo !
Kannst du mir nen Tipp geben, wie ich beim googeln die "Zahlseiten" bzw. Dialer schei... vermeide?-kennst du "vernünftige" seiten?
Ich brauche zu Montagezwecken möglichst hochaufgelöste Bilder !
Ich würde auch eine CD Kaufen falls du mir einen vernünftigenTitel nennnen könntest.
Gruß und danke
Gandalfnn


----------



## Fineas (9. August 2004)

Sorry - aber ich bin auch kein Großhändler für solche Sachen.

Unter "ergoogeln" meinte ich die BILDERSUCHE. Dort kannst Du auch nach speziell großen Bilden suchen lassen und Dialer bleiben (zunächst) außen vor. Allerdings dürfte die Ausbeute für Deine Zwecke eher spärlich sein.

Sinnvoll in diesem Fall wären sicher Plattformen, die mit Bildmaterial handeln oder hausieren. Bei FOTOCOMMUNITY kannst Du die "erotische" Abteilung für einen monatlichen Beitrag einsehen. Vorteil: kein Schmuddelkram, sondern Ernst gemeinte Aufnahmen. Nachteil: Was toll aussieht ist meist s/w.

Ansonsten gibt es sicher in jeder Schmuddelecke einer Videothek eine CD-Abteilung mit jeder Menge Scheinkrambildchen. Und wenn es eine "gute" CD ist, dann hast Du sogar TIF Bilder mit hoher Auflösung. Nachteil hier: Der einzige Grund TIF´s auf eine CD zu packen ist, dass die knapp 700Mb damit sehr schnell voll sind.

Gibt aber sicher im Netz jenseits von Sexlockangeboten und kostenpflichtigen Diensten sicher noch andere Archive. Googln - halt nur mit den richtigen Suchbegriffen  

Meine "Vorlage" kommt bei der Bildersuche zB erst auf Seite 3 oder 4, gleich nach Bruskrebs, Werbung, Skurilem und diversen Vergrößerungsaufnahmen.



(Dieser LINK ist für unter 18-jährige nicht geeignet!)

Und deshalb gelöscht

Wow. Zensur bei Fun-Seiten. Also: Selber googeln macht schlau. Ist ja auch eine größerer Herausforderung, um die Montage nachvollziehen zu können.


----------

